

Ask HN: Doing my first hackathon as a non-developer - omnisci

Hey HN,
I'm doing my first hackathon this weekend in hope to build a team interested in open science. I'm a neuroscientist with a strong IT background, but I haven't built an app since VB6 back in 2001.<p>I initially pitched my idea at a pre-meeting and met a bunch of people who were interested in my idea (omnisci.org).<p>I'd like to hear from the hackers here...<p>1. Describe your best experience with an entrepreneur who needed help building a concept.<p>2.When speaking with a non-developer about their concept, what are a few things that you can't stand?<p>Any input is appreciated!
======
dragonbonheur
Any input? You're freaking out too much. Just do it and learn from your
failures. Out of the 7 billion + people on the planet nobody is guaranteed to
understand you. You won't die trying anyway.

------
omnisci
Thanks for the feedback. Ended up in the finals and almost took the crown:)

------
nanijoe
Just go out there and make friends..Once you have a friend, the rest is easy

